# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο6

## Spark

Στο πνεύμα των ημερων ειναι αυτη η διακοσμητική σύνθεση που εχει και αλλη χρησιμότητα ειναι και 
*[UV Exposure] για αποτύπωση κυκλώματος σε φωτοευαίσθητα PCBs*

εαν κάποιος θελει να το χρησιμοποιήσει έτσι, ειναι μια λαμπα UV LED 30W σε ντουι Ε27 επάνω σε φωτιστικό με ρυθμιζόμενη γωνία. ετσι μπορει να φωτίσει κάθετα και βεβαια να αποτυπωσει στα PCB μου μεγέθους εως 20τε. επειδη εχω δοκιμάσει και με λεντοταινίες θεωρώ πως αυτο κανει καλη δουλεια και δεν χρειαζεται ειδική κατασκευή/κουτί. η λαμπα μου κόστισε 18ε.

στο βιντεο βλεπετε το φωτιστικό εφε που δημιουργει η UV ακτινοβολια επάνω στο Αστέρι του έρωτα.

το Αστέρι του έρωτα ειναι ακόμα μια παρουσίαση σχετική με πραγματικά λειτουργική κατασκευή/σύνθεση που σε αντίθεση με τον ανταγωνισμό έχει και παρουσίαση βιντεο.
ακόμα έχει γιορτινό μηνυμα με αφιέρωση!

*καλές γιορτές σε όλους

*




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61550

----------


## Fire Doger

Ωραίος συνδιασμός, και διακοσμητικό και χρήσιμο!
Και φαίνεται και περιποιημένη κατασκευή, μπράβο!  :Smile: 
Σε μπάτο μπουκαλιού (like 3L Belvedere) θα πρέπει να βιάζει! Θα βάλω ένα στην κάβα!

Λίγο χιούμορ:
Εάν βάλουμε την αφιέρωση στο εσωτερικό του καθρέφτη θετικής ενέργειας και το φωτισουμε και με την λάμπα λειτουργεί ως ψηφιακή Σμυρνιά μάγισσα ή έχουμε πομπό ερωτικής ενέργειας 30+ watt με 400nm μήκος κύματος?

Καλές Γιορτές!  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Εμένα πάντως η κατασκευή σου, σε συνδυασμό με τα περίεργα φωτιστικά effect, και την
μουσική "αγωνίας", με κρατούσε σε "αναμονή" ... οτι κάτι θα συμβεί ... όπως στα θρίλερ.

Άνευ παρεξήγησης ... απλά σου είπα τι μου ήρθε στο μυαλό.

----------


## navar

εγω μιας και είμαι απο χωριό ένιωψα μια "Βλαχοψυχεδέλεια " !!!!

----------


## Spark

> Εμένα πάντως η κατασκευή σου, σε συνδυασμό με τα περίεργα φωτιστικά effect, και την
> μουσική "αγωνίας", με κρατούσε σε "αναμονή" ... οτι κάτι θα συμβεί ... όπως στα θρίλερ.
> 
> Άνευ παρεξήγησης ... απλά σου είπα τι μου ήρθε στο μυαλό.



κατι συμβαινει στο 3:20 για όσους το ειδαν μεχρι τέλος  :Biggrin:

----------


## Spark

> εγω μιας και είμαι απο χωριό ένιωψα μια "Βλαχοψυχεδέλεια " !!!!



αφου το λεει και ο τίτλος ειναι Love Star Decor ή LSD

----------


## Spark

γι αυτους που αναρωτιουνται τι ειναι η περίεργη μουσική του βιντεοκλιπ,
ειναι συνθεση συχνοτήτων 396 417 528 639 741 852 963 Hz
που επηρεάζουν την διάθεση, περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Μήν είναι η UV κακή για τα μάτια? Spark θέλω να με πάρεις μαθητή σου.

Tesla, θετική ενέργεια, φιλοσοφία, μουσική, πυθαγόρας και ποτήρι κρασί

----------


## Spark

για τα μάτια ειναι σιγουρα κακή, δεν λεει κανεις να κοιτας την λάμπα, ουτε να κοιτας τα λασερ.

περισσότερες δραστηριότητες μπορει να δει καποιος στο καναλι μου, λινκ στην υπογραφή μου.

νομίζω πως δεν το εχω αναφέρει πως ειμαι ρεϊκι μαστερ 2, εκπέμπω βιοενέργεια για θεραπευτικους σκοπούς και χρησιμοποιώ ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία, ακτινοβολίες,
εχω παρουσιάσει και κατασκευή εδω αλλα ειμαι ο μόνος που την χρησιμοποιώ...

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ειμαι ρεϊκι μαστερ 2, εκπέμπω βιοενέργεια για θεραπευτικους σκοπούς και χρησιμοποιώ ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία, ακτινοβολίες



Γιαυτό και εγώ σου απονέμω το αντίστοιχο certificate ...

----------

Spark (27-12-15)

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Spark τι τύπος είσαι? Μου χεις κάνει εντύπωση από τα διάφορα που διαβάζω σε διάφορα στο φόρουμ. Καλή εντύπωση.
Εκεί που νομίζω σε φτάνω και καταλαβαίνω με περνάς μέτρα μπροστά και μένω να απορώ και να θαυμάζω το άγνωστο.

Χωρίς να πιστεύω σε ρέικι, γενικές ενέργειες, κλπ τέτοια είμαι ανοιχτός σε νέες σκέψεις αρκεί να μου κάνουν νόημα στην ζωή μου.
Έκανα και λίγο χίπης και μου χει μείνει κουσούρι.

Το ρέικι δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ή όχι αλλά για να το δικαιολογήσω κι ο σούπερμαν δεν υπάρχει αλλά μου καθιέρωσε την παιδική μου ηλικία
οπότε είμαι ανοιχτόμυαλος σε πέρα των καθιερωμένων καταστάσεις.

----------


## 744

> γι αυτους που αναρωτιουνται τι ειναι η περίεργη μουσική του βιντεοκλιπ,
> ειναι συνθεση συχνοτήτων 396 417 528 639 741 852 963 Hz
> που επηρεάζουν την διάθεση,



Εμένα πάντως δεν με επηρέασε (θετικά) το επαναλαμβανόμενο μοτίβο. Πόσο μάλλον το έταιρο ήμιση που αναρωτιέται τί είναι αυτό το εκνευριστικό που ακούγεται.....!

Μάλλον το 7ο τσάκρα θα μείνει ... κοιμισμένο!

----------


## Spark

πάρτο αλλιως, με κοιμισμένο το 7ο τσακρα δεν πρόκειται να αγιάσεις,
μαλλον το 2ο σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο, όλα ειναι χρήσιμα και η αυρα τους διαφέρει σε καθε άνθρωπο.
*τσάκρας*

----------

